# What color is she?!



## Holly.brooke.3 (Apr 22, 2018)

I adopted this beautiful girl back in September. I have yet to get a solid answer on what her "color" is. Does anyone have any idea?
She is the pitbull in the picture.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello Holly.brooke.3!! sorry there is no picture on your post. Can you try again?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Holly.brooke.3, you will have to host your picture online and link the pic in your post here. If you need help let us know.

Joe


----------

